# switch und case



## Silke1977 (31. Okt 2017)

Hallo Zusammen.

Im Augenblick beschäftige ich mich mit den Schlüsselworten "Switch" und "case". Kann ich nur dass "=" Zeichen verwenden oder gibt es noch "kleiner", "größer"?

*Beispiel:* von 140 - 145, hat der Ball einen Durchmesser von 45 cm
hat der Ball einen Durchmesser von 45 cm.  usw.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit von - bis einzutragen?

Gruß
Silke
*
package* Gymnastikball;

*import* java.util.Scanner;

*public* *class* Richtwerte {

*public* *static* *void* main(String[] args) {
*final* Scanner s = *new* Scanner(System.*in*);
*int* koerpergroesse = 140;
System.*out*.println("Bitte geben Sie Ihre Körpergröße ein?");

koerpergroesse = s.nextInt();

*switch*(koerpergroesse){
*case* 140: {
System.*out*.println("Ihr passender Gymnastikball hat einen Durchmesser von 45 cm ");
*break*; 

}
*case* 155: {
System.*out*.println("Ihr passender Gymnastikball hat einen Durchmesser von 55 cm ");
*break*;
}
*case* 175: {
System.*out*.println("Ihr passender Gymnastikball hat einen Durchmesser von 65 cm ");
*break*;
}
*case* 185:{
System.*out*.println("Ihr passender Gymnastikball hat einen Durchmesser von 75 cm ");
*break*;

}
*case* 195:{
System.*out*.println("Ihr passender Gymnastikball hat einen Durchmesser von 85 cm ");
*break*;

}
*default*:{
System.*out*.println("Bitte messen Sie Ihre Unterarmlänge mit einem Massband!");
}
}
}
}


----------



## Lamajockey (31. Okt 2017)

Moin,
Es sind bei switch keine Bereichsangaben möglich, leider.
schau mal hier.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre


```
case 75: case 76: case 78:
            mach was
            break;
        case 79: case 80 case 81:
            mach was anderes
            break;
```


----------

